# Heartbroken for a female, husband wants a male.



## Jessica (Apr 10, 2018)

Okay, y’all... I am summoning up all the encouragement I can get. Our breeder’s dam had her small litter of 4 pups last week, of which only one was female. I had planned on getting a female because of the general rule that they mature more quickly and are easier to train, so I was relieved and stoked that the dam had a female. My breeder only owns females and has told me how they are much less-energy than her stud she uses to breed. My husband is convinced he wants a male but I have warned him that they are much more Velcro than females in general and generally are more energetic. I’m just worried about how much longer it’ll take to housebreak and train by getting a male and how much more energy he’ll have vs the female. Am I wrong to be worried? I know Vs require lots of mental and physical exercise on the daily, but I’m just talking male vs female right now. Thoughts? Words of encouragement? Preferences for males and why? Thanks in advance!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

The Sex won't matter one bit!! I have had both, my female was just as energetic as the male that followed her .. Both were Very easy to potty train, and Both NEED their 
play time. The female was actually much more demanding vocally than the male, but he was often relentless in his needs as well. Neither were destructive, and even though the
female began her life in the Velcro state, the Male ( a singleton...only pup in the litter...) was very independent, but by 5 months old was just as velcro as the Fem. from the get go.
I must say... I find no difference... except it is much easier to give the female a belly rub!

I guarantee you once you have the pup... the sex will NOT be an issue... and in a year or so... you will be thinking about getting the second one!!!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

The temperament of the individual puppy is far more important than it's gender.

That said, IDK where you're getting your opinions, but as a breed characteristic, females tend to be harder to train and are generally more strong willed...although we're talking Vizslas after all, so it's relative...and all Vizslas are "velcro"...a term I never liked, I prefer "Emotionally responsive" or "Aware"...it's really their unique charm. And, both genders are "highly energetic", be prepared for even the mellowest puppy to be high octane.

No matter which gender you get, you'll still get a Vizsla which is a good thing..if you have realistic expectations...and you'll still need to train it and work extensively with it, so do not overthink the gender issue too much.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

One of my most energetic vizslas was a female, and my other female was lazy compared to her. 
The only difference I've seen in male dogs in general, is they have that goofy clown stage for longer. I like the goofy clown play mode, and find it adorable. 

My new vizsla puppy is a female, but it was not because I requested a female. I wanted a puppy that was a good fit for my home, and the sex of the puppy didn't make a difference. The breeder told me, which one was mine.


----------



## TennesseeJed (Oct 24, 2017)

I was told the opposite by my breeder. I was told that females are much more hyper active, and the males were more laid back and relaxed. Maybe it just depends on the actual dogs that are being bred, and their particular temperament. With that being said, my boy is very relaxed and chill, but is still very much a viszla. He also is extremely velcro-y. 
Like much of the above comments, I think you will be very happy either way. The breed has been everything as "advertised" and more to me. I have had Uncas for five months, and I definitely will be getting a second in a year or so when the time is right. All the best!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Let's be honest here. Once you get one, you'll end up with more, so no need to fret over the gender. As others have advised, while there may be some general trends, it comes down to the individual in the end. So if you haven't already, let your breeder know that you're after a more laid back dog and see what she advises.

I was open to either and my breeder offered me a female. She's the best dog I've ever had, but I'd feel the same if I had gotten a boy.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Agreed with all above. Temperament matters. Once they start owning you, it does not matter, they will be in your heart forever.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

I have met over 100 Vizslas and our Ruta is the most energetic V I know. I've always said she's 110% Vizsla!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks everyone! Yes, I absolutely agree with temperament matters most. I can’t wait to meet the pups and I feel a lot more open minded now that I’ve heard from you all! 😄


----------



## TexasBirdDog (Aug 30, 2017)

I agree that temperament should be at the forefront of the gender decision. I requested a boy, not because I thought they would be calmer or more hyper. I just wanted a boy. I like their slightly bigger size. Ironically, my boy was the smallest boy of the litter and will most likely be more in line with the average female in size. Also, I don't agree with spay/neutering because of the chance of development issues associated with doing it too soon(prior to 18 months) which most vets recommend, and the potential increase in health issues. There have been articles released and posted to the forum about the increased chances of cancer in altered animals. With that said, I didn't want to have to deal with the twice a year heat cycles that come with owning a female.

My boy, Cash, is 7 months old and I already want another. I just need to research how two intact males would be together, or if I should get a female and deal with the heat cycle twice a year. From what I've read so far, generally intact males are fine with each other and intact males. However, altered males can sometimes be aggressive towards intact males. Maybe they're trying to establish themselves with the intact males.


----------

